# Draftstops saves home



## Inspector 102 (Jan 3, 2013)

In 1993, I was the inspector for the reconstruction of a home that was destroyed by a tornado. I remembered the project because it was a relative of one of the firefighters for our community. I remember encouraging him to place 1/2" drywall in the attic space between the garage / breezeway / main house creating multiple draftstops. Last night this home caught fire in the garage and thanks to these draftstops in the attic, the home was saved, garage not so good. The occupant did not even know the garage was on fire until a neighbor came beating on the door. I was the first arriving officer since we are a combination department and some report direct to a scene. I live 3 blocks from the home and called in a working fire from my driveway. Firefighters reported seeing the flame from 1 1/2 miles away. The fire did breach into the attic space above the breezeway and the garage finally collapsed allowing and aggresive attack into the attic space through the soffits. It took approximately 1 hour to mark this scene under control but during overhaul, it was obvious that the draftstopping more than did its job and saved alot of personal belongings for this family.

Sometimes it is nice to see that the building codes actually work for people. It was scary that I remembered this home after 20 years and could tell interior crews exactly where the scuttle holes were inside the house to check for extension. I have been firefighting for 29 years and Building Official for 24 years and it is still nice to see some of my efforts actually matter. The results could have been completely different.


----------



## cda (Jan 3, 2013)

Very good!!!!

I hate to hear of a place on fire, that I have been involved with.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jan 3, 2013)

I hate to hear that also, but was happy when I found out the items that I stressed during construction resulted in saving a large portion of their belongings. Every indication is that it was an overloaded extension cord coiled up in the garage. Human error cannot be avoided, but human live cannot be replaced. That is also one advantage in wearing 2 hats, I can explain to people the code angle, and then add the real life experiences. I will not exceed what the codes allow me to require as a minimum, but can ceratinly suggest along the way. Most people see the benefit and will spend a reasonable amount to build above the minimums.


----------



## electriclese (Jun 26, 2013)

I bet the homeowners insurance company was also happy the recommendations were followed.


----------

